# Eheim 2213 HELP!



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I was cleaning my filter and when putting it back i broke the Shaft for the propeller. Where can I get a replacement part? Need it asap


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

try island pets or J&L they should have it


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I cant find anything on jl website


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They do sell the filter and I have seen some ehiem parts at the store.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Not many Eheim parts are available locally, I had to order online to get an impeller for my 2213. You should be able to order just the impeller shaft for yours.

I got mine from Big Als Canada (Fish, Reptiles, Dog, Cat, Bird & Other Pet Products & Supplies) and I've other members mention 'Pets and Ponds'. Big Al's shipped pretty quickly, I think my order was around a week, but if it's your only or primary filter you might need to find a backup.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Woops wrong filter =.= its 2213 sorry!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Find Grant at IPU. They'll have the parts. J&L MIGHT have something but they don't have nearly the same amount of spares.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Try Clarks Feed and Seed in Bellingham. I usually go there as they stock alot of parts. Phone first. (360) 733-8330


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

which ipu does grant work at?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Last time he found me Eheim parts he was at IPU Burnaby


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Called IPU richmond and didn't have, Called IPU burnaby one left! thanks guys


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

If they don't have it for some reason, I have a broken eheim 2213 that I kept around for parts if you want it. I sold my last couple 2213's a while ago so I don't need it sitting in the garage lol.


----------

